# Best god damned pill EVER



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 22, 2007)

Check this out.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 22, 2007)

I'LL TAKE 10


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 22, 2007)

That might just be the best way to get out of work. 

Nobody questions explosive diarrhea, nobody.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 22, 2007)

That rules: It's an excuse to stay home from work. It's comedy. And plus your shit your fat away and thus! Lose weight! 

And since you're spending so much time on the toilet, you won't be eating as much in the first place!

Yay!


----------



## Makelele (Jun 22, 2007)

Luckily I don't need to lose any weight.


----------



## noodles (Jun 22, 2007)

Can I put the oil in my car?


----------



## SevenDeadly (Jun 22, 2007)

noodles said:


> Can I put the oil in my car?



hooray! a solution for obesity and oil prices!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it's supposed to go on pizza according to the WSBS


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 22, 2007)

SevenDeadly said:


> hooray! a solution for obesity and oil prices!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 22, 2007)

wow...that's quite something


----------



## playstopause (Jun 22, 2007)

Eat well and move, you won't need those god damn "loose weight" pills.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 22, 2007)

I actually checked out their site a few months ago. They do tell you to change your eating habits to a lower fat intake or the "end" results will be less than desireable


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 22, 2007)

Like PSP said, if you eat healthier and get more exercise (which they recommend), you won't need their pills. And they say it will reduce the chance, so you'll still shit your pants uncontrollably, it just won't be as bad.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 22, 2007)

Liquid Farts sound delicious!


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 25, 2007)

Yep. This (or something like it) has been around a long time. When I worked at HSN about 8 years ago, there was a supplement for sale that did the same thing. A woman called and said that a disclaimer should be included to prevent widespread suicides. 

Don't know if they're still around, but there were some potato chips that caused the same effect.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 25, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Don't know if they're still around, but there were some potato chips that caused the same effect.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2007)

Oily poo: The natural lubricant.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my! And people are still buying it like crazy?  



noodles said:


> Can I put the oil in my car?



Biodiesel FTW! No more high gas prices, just get a funnel and a filter!



Chris said:


> Oily poo: The natural lubricant.



Thanks, Chris, you put some horrible horrible South-Park-esque image in my head


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Biodiesel FTW! No more high gas prices, just get a funnel and a filter!



Funnel? Filter? 

 Just replace your driver's seat with a toilet.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 26, 2007)




----------

